
Philosophy Is Not a Science - robg
http://opinionator.blogs.nytimes.com/2012/04/05/philosophy-is-not-a-science/?hp
======
garenp
If it were up to me, I'd require every student to have taken and mastered an
Introduction to Logic course.

If only at least so that when I pointed out a particular logical fallacy or
faulty reasoning someone committed, they'd know what I was talking about. It's
no good to know when someone is full of BS if they don't understand it why. :)

------
bunderbunder
For those wishing to find a more direct picture of what philosophy can offer
to scientists, I'd suggest looking into the work of individuals such as
William of Ockham, David Hume, and Carl Popper.

~~~
gph1
I'd add Kuhn to that list.

------
theorique
pg had some interesting commentary on this a few years ago
<http://www.paulgraham.com/philosophy.html>

